# Leaking locker



## Spud042 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a Kontiki 655, 2003 and have a problem with water entering into the forward nearside locker which goes right across the vehicle.

I have put a new seal around and even tried to fill in the gap that appears all around the locker door with thin strips of rubber. This door in fact is not centralised; is this for a reason or poor workmanship. 
On a good downpoor the thick newspaper that I keep laying along the edge below the opening is always wet and have noticed the a puddle of water laying about the centre area along the opening.
Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

......we had a 2003 Elddis with the same problem, it turned out to be leaking between the frame of the locker and the side of the body.

curlyboy


----------

